# Zinsen berechnen



## SaskiaSchmitt (17. Okt 2011)

```
import java.util.Scanner;




public class SavingPlanApp{
   public static void main(String args[]) {
      Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
      int n;                    // Anzahl der Jahre
      double amount;            // Jaehrlicher Sparbetrag
      double pi[];              // Zinssaetze ueber die Jahre in %

      // 
      // Eingabe aller benoetigten Daten
      //
      System.out.print("Anzahl Jahre ............: ");
      n = scanner.nextInt();

      System.out.print("Jaehrlicher Sparbetrag...: ");
      amount = scanner.nextDouble();

      pi = new double[n];
      for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
         System.out.print("   Zinsen im " + (i + 1) + ".ten Jahr: ");
         pi[i] = scanner.nextDouble();
      }

      //
      // Kontrollausgabe der Eingabedaten
      //
      System.out.println("Anzahl der Jahre .........: " + n);
      System.out.println("Jaehrlicher Sparbetrag....: " + amount);
      System.out.print  ("Jaehrliche Zinsen [%].....: ");
      for (int i = 0; i < n; i++)
          System.out.printf("%5.2f ", pi[i]);
      System.out.println();

	

   }
}
```



ich brauche jetzt eine tabelle die das alles ausgibt, also jahr sparbetrag zins in % zinsertrag endkapital

Komme nur nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Okt 2011)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in *


		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


[/B]-Tags zu schreiben:[/SIZE] [noparse][code=Java]hier Java Code einfügen

[/noparse]**
2. Google schlägt vor: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.5 Ausdrücke, Operanden und Operatoren*


----------



## Firephoenix (17. Okt 2011)

Wie genau sieht denn die Aufgabe aus?
Du willst ja offenbar


> jahr sparbetrag zins in % zinsertrag endkapital


 als Ausgabe, da kann man aber auch nur println() hinschreiben und irgendwelche Zahlen ausgeben. 

An Eingaben hast du ja offenbar eine Anzahl Jahre, dann einen jährlichen Sparbetrag und die Zinsen die du jedes Jahr bekommst, weitere logik enthält das Programm nicht.

Mit einer ordentlich formulierten Aufgabe und Beschreibung kommt man meistens viel weiter als mit irgendwelchem Quellcode und der Info - "geht nicht".

Wenn man sich erstmal klar macht "Mein Programm soll xyz machen, dazu bekommt es die eingaben a,b,c ... dann kommt man auch ohne große Modelierung mit etwas nachdenken gut auf einen Programmablauf der auch das macht was er soll  der Rest ist dann runterschreiben oder raussuchen von Funktionen und Syntax den man benötigt.

Gruß


----------



## stone71 (17. Okt 2011)

Also ich kapituliere... Hier sollte die Aufgabe genauer beschrieben werden. Die Berechnung fehlt ja noch komplett.


----------



## faetzminator (17. Okt 2011)

Punkt 1  http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/63088-5-1-2-phasen-beim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html - nur schon wegen dem Nick


----------



## Jango (18. Okt 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Punkt 1  ...nur schon wegen dem Nick



Höhö! Jetzt ist es wohl schon anrüchig, weiblich zu sein und das in seinem Nick auszudrücken?
Wie machomäßig ist das denn? :autsch:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Okt 2011)

stone71 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich kapituliere... Hier sollte die Aufgabe genauer beschrieben werden. Die Berechnung fehlt ja noch komplett.


Ich meine, gestern stand da noch mehr. Aber details, was gerechnet werden sollte fehlt komplett. Egal mein Link zur Insel sollte alles abdecken.



faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Punkt 1  http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/63088-5-1-2-phasen-beim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html - nur schon wegen dem Nick



Daran dachte ich auch schon^^



Jango hat gesagt.:


> Höhö! Jetzt ist es wohl schon anrüchig, weiblich zu sein und das in seinem Nick auszudrücken?
> Wie machomäßig ist das denn? :autsch:



Der Nick+der einleitungspost erfüllen Punkt1 der Liste. ;-)


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Okt 2011)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Höhö! Jetzt ist es wohl schon anrüchig, weiblich zu sein und das in seinem Nick auszudrücken?



Den Verdacht, dass weiblich Nicks verwendet werden um schneller eine Lösung zu erhalten, habe ich schon längst mal geäussert. Nix Macho - nur "nicht ganz unbegründeter Verdacht".


----------

